# O Verão de São Martinho



## vitamos (4 Nov 2008 às 17:11)

Decidi abrir este tópico no sentido de lançar um debate em torno do chamado "Verão de São Martinho" - Entre mitos, lendas, e ciência! 

Esta ideia surgiu-me depois de ver a Run do GFS das 6z onde o domínio anticiclónico, qual seguidor de lendas, resolve abraçar o nosso país com todo o seu fulgor precisamente a 11 de Novembro.

Diz a lenda: 
_
O dia de S. Martinho comemora-se no dia 11 de Novembro.
Diz a lenda que quando um cavaleiro romano andava a fazer a ronda, viu um velho mendigo cheio de fome e frio, porque estava quase nu.
O dia estava chuvoso e frio, e o velhinho estava encharcado.
O cavaleiro, chamado Martinho, era bondoso e gostava de ajudar as pessoas mais pobres. Então, ao ver aquele mendigo, ficou cheio de pena e cortou a sua grossa capa ao meio, com a espada.
Depois deu a metade da capa ao mendigo e partiu.
Passado algum tempo a chuva parou e apareceu no céu um lindo Sol._ 
http://www.malhatlantica.pt/netescola/omouro31/Smartinho.htm

Diz a ciência que obviamente, o bom tempo, não será assim tão democrático, que vá abraçar todos os crentes da Lenda no dia 11 de Novembro. Mas é certo que muitos e muitos anos esta espécie de Verão nos vem abraçar... Mera transição de estações ou outros factores causam esta coincidência?

E o contraditório? Lembram-se de dias de São Martinho tempestuosos? Partilhem, este tópico é para isso


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2008 às 17:51)

Sim, lembro-me de alguns magustos com chuva. Em Portugal, nesta altura do ano, a probabilidade de haver bom tempo até é capaz de ser inferior a 50%. 
O Verão de São Martinho parece derivar de tradições muito antigas e existe, com várias designações, um pouco por toda a Europa e também na América do Norte. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_summer

Mesmo sem ser coincidir com o 11 de Novembro, em termos meteorológicos, o Verão de São Martinho serve para designar o último episódio de dias verdadeiramente agradáveis, antes de se iniciar realmente o Inverno. Dado que períodos de bom tempo (tempo anticiclónico) em Dezembro ou Janeiro já nada têm de Verão, pelo menos nas regiões temperadas do hemisfério norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2008 às 17:51)

Eu quando andava na escola no (3º ano primária) lembro-me que nesse dia do verão de S.Martinho o tempo estava de chuva, a partir dai nunca mais houve anos em que o verão de S.Martinho foi molhado


----------



## Vince (4 Nov 2008 às 18:12)

Pois, o Outono como estação de transição traz sempre algum bom tempo uma vez ou outra antes do Inverno e a origem deve estar aí. Depois claro, há toda uma mistura de tradições em que há rituais ou cerimónias como o Magusto de origem celta que depois foram apropriados pela religião usando um santo com uma lenda adequada. O artigo da wikipedia que o Dan referiu é bastante interessante.

Curioso é o facto da origem do nome americano ser tão distinto do europeu, o Indian Summer. O artigo da wikipedia não refere, mas noutros lados li é possível que a origem do verão índio seja depreciativo, dado que a expressão surgiu no tempo das lutas com os índios, é possível que o indian seja aqui usado como significando falso verão ou verão de pouca confiança e enganador.

Já agora um texto no site da NOAA:



> *JUST WHAT IS INDIAN SUMMER AND DID INDIANS REALLY HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT?*
> Written by: William R. Deedler, Weather Historian
> National Weather Service Detroit/Pontiac, MI
> Fall, 1996
> ...




No último parágrafo eles lançam o desafio de tentar encontrar uma correlação entre o Verão de S.Martinho e o Inverno que se seguiu. Se calhar seria uma boa pesquisa a fazermos por cá também  
O ano passado esteve bom tempo no dia 11 e o Inverno foi uma treta.


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 18:32)

Excelente tópico do famoso Verão de São Martinho, e espero que jornalistas venham ver este tópico.
Vou transcrever do livro do Drº Costa Alves a explicação dada por ele, e que está no seu livro "Mudam os ventos mudam os tempos".


«
NO DIA DE S. MARTINHO, LUME, CASTANHAS E VINHO, assim resume, pontualmente, o adagio popular uma pausa de vários dias de sol entre as chuvas, ou o tempo variável, de Outubro e o Inverno que se vai seguir. Formam-se (não caem) as primeiras geadas em noites frias e calmas de estrelas (AS GEADAS DE S. MARTINHO LEVAM A CARNE E O VINHO) e é altura de aproveitar as tardes convidativas para MATAR O PORCO E IR À ADEGA PROVAR O VINHO.
 Embora o dia 11 de Novembro seja a referencia, não é caso para forcarmos a nota levando-o milimetricamente à letra--NOVEMBRO É QUENTE NO COMEÇO E FRIO NO FIM. Segundo outro ditado, O VERÃO DE S. MARTINHO COMEÇA NOS TODOS OS SANTOS, precisamente quando, com NOVEMBRO À PORTA, GEADA NA HORTA, altura em que coincidem períodos diurnos quentes e noites frias. Fala-se, obviamente, de uma frequência elevada de ocorrências, e não mais do que isso. Há excepção e regra.
 S.Martinho, que empresta o nome a esta curta e saborosa mas atenuada, recorrência estival, nasceu em Candes, no sueste de França, no ano de 316, e terá morrido em 8 de Novembro de 387. Filho de um oficial do exército romano em serviço na fronteira do Império, continua a tradição familiar até aos 40 anos, altura em que inicia a sua actividade religiosa. Eleito bispo de Tours em 371, tem uma biografia misteriosa, aureolada com obras e gestos inspiradoras de lendas que atravessam os tempos, recriadas e amplificadas no imaginário popular.
 Ramalho Ortigão atribui a origem da recidiva estival, que consagra o seu dia padroeiro, à dádiva de metade da sua capa a um pobre seminu que o aborda, certo dia, acossado pelo vento e pela neve. Prosseguindo caminho envolto na outra metade do agasalho, vê, subitamente, a tempestade amainar, o céu descobrir-se e «um sol de estio acariciante e resplandecente inundou a Terra de alegria». E, para que tal gesto ficasse para sempre gravado, ficou decidido, por solicitude divina, que, todos os anos e na mesma época, se «interrompesse o Inverno, cessasse o frio, sorrissem o céu e a Terra de um miraculoso contentamento».
 Uma outra lenda tributava do mito relaciona-se com o transporte do corpo de S.Martinho para o funeral, em Tours. Durante toda a viagem, que terá decorrido a 10 e 11 de Novembro, «um sol radioso radioso favoreceu os peregrinos, tão quente que as rosas floriram». Entre 8 e 11 de Novembro passaríamos a ter quatro dias abençoados pelas recordações dos feitos do principal responsável pela cristianização da Gália ocidental.
 Entre o maravilhoso do imaginário popular e o exercício da verificação observacional que nos vem do adagiário, a explicação sucinta do acontecimento. Trata-se da migração temporária para nordeste do anticiclone dos Açores e que, estabilizado próximo de França e da Península Ibérica, estabelece uma situação de bloqueio à circulação oeste. Pelo contrário, com o anticiclone tão afastado da sua posição média, o arquipélago açoriano é sucessivamente atingido por ondulações frontais ou por depressões desprendidas cujos os efeitos são sintetizados pelo adagiário meteorológico açoriano: SE O INVERNO NÃO ERRA O SEU CAMINHO, CÁ VIRÁ NO S.MARTINHO. As Ilhas Britânicas, no flanco norte do campo de altas pressões não usufruem dessa influência, sendo em torno do dia 18 de Outubro que os ingleses convocam um período com características relativamente semelhantes identificado como ST: LUKE`S LITTLE SUMMER.
 O adagiário de sudoeste francês consagra a mesma atitude das populações a a mesma interpretação e registo de rituais e de fenómenos atmosféricos. É também taxativo sobre o seu inicio-- À LA TOUSSAINT COMMENCE L`ÉTÉ DE LA SAINT-MARTIN-- e sobre as praticas em seu redor: POUR LA SAINT-MARTIN, TUE TON PORC ET GÔUTE TON VIN. Igualmente, anuncia as geadas que se formam nas madrugadas e amanheceres com céu limpo, ou a ocorrência de precipitações sob forma de neve, principalmente nas regiões mais a norte e tendo em consideração que a duração do episódio é menor e a sua variabilidade maior do que em Portugal continental; À LA SAINT-MARTIN, LA NEIGE EST EN CHEMIN;SI ELLE N`Y EST PAS SOIR, ELLE Y EST LE MATIN. Por seu lado, o adagiário espanhol a que tive acesso desconhece o Verão de S.Martinho e os cerimoniais ao ar livre em torno da prova de vinho e da matança do porco: POR SAN MARTINO, EL INVIERNO VIENE  DE CAMiNO; SI LE DICEN DETENTE, LLEGA POR SAN CLEMENTE; Y AUNQUE VENGA TETRASADO, POR SAN ANDRÉS YA HÁ LLEGADO
»

in «Mudam os ventos, mudam os tempos - O Adagiário Popular Meteorológico»,  Manuel A. Costa Alves, Editora Gradiva


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2008 às 19:56)

Vince disse:


> No último parágrafo eles lançam o desafio de tentar encontrar uma correlação entre o Verão de S.Martinho e o Inverno que se seguiu. Se calhar seria uma boa pesquisa a fazermos por cá também
> O ano passado esteve bom tempo no dia 11 e o Inverno foi uma treta.



Eu lançava o desafio contrário... Descobrir o ano em que não tenha havido verão de são martinho. Assim de repente não me lembra de nada... 

De qualquer das formas a assadeira das castanhas já foi estreada cá em casa!


----------



## psm (4 Nov 2008 às 20:39)

Agreste disse:


> Eu lançava o desafio contrário... Descobrir o ano em que não tenha havido verão de são martinho. Assim de repente não me lembra de nada...
> 
> De qualquer das formas a assadeira das castanhas já foi estreada cá em casa!





Digo já 2 anos e recentes 1997 e 2000, o de 1997 começou a chover em 17 ou 18 outubro e foi uma sequência bem grande de chuva, e o de 2000 que o também foi.


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2008 às 00:02)

Alguns gráficos, embora nem sempre os dados estejam completos. Se alguém quiser analisar, força


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Nov 2008 às 02:40)

Agreste disse:


> Eu lançava o desafio contrário... Descobrir o ano em que não tenha havido verão de são martinho.



Deixo aqui o S.Martinho de  1995 ...






[/URL][/IMG]

Não foi só neste dia que aquele Novembro se apresentou agreste.
Mas há mais bons exemplos em vários anos.
Como em todos os outros meses ao longo de todos os anos,
há circunstancialismos destes.
Quantas vezes assistimos a uma circulação geral da atmosfera sentida na nossa terra que  estará momentâneamente contra-natura,mas   que excepcionalmente confirmará a regra?
Verão de S.Martinho?
Há anos que sim , outros , nem por isso...


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 10:47)

Excelente trabalho de pesquisa! Obrigado a todos! Não conhecia esta "globalidade" do São Martinho, sendo que essa "globalidade" tem mais a ver com o estado do tempo do que propriamente com a lenda o que torna o caso ainda mais interessante! 

E é ainda mais curioso quando os dados existentes ( e refiro-me apenas aos de Portugal que aqui foram mencionados) não mostram nenhum padrão explícito! Como diz o nimboestrato, ás vezes sim e outras não! Mas sem dúvida que não estava à espera, de tanta informação sobre o tema!

Muito Obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

Então e o São Martinho de 2008, como será?

Há alguns modelos a contrariar o verão de São Martinho, precisamente no dia 12 de Novembro!


----------



## vitamos (5 Nov 2008 às 11:33)

AnDré disse:


> Então e o São Martinho de 2008, como será?
> 
> Há alguns modelos a contrariar o verão de São Martinho, precisamente no dia 12 de Novembro!



No limite André, no limite... Até dia 10 tudo parece indicar estabilidade com a o Anticiclone a estender-se em crista com algum vigor sobre a Península Ibérica, mas a partir de dia 11 (São Martinho) o cenário anda a balançar... Penso que não será um "Verão" em todo o seu esplendor mas quanto a precipitação acho difícil, mas só as próximas runs dos modelos nos darão mais ideias


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2008 às 11:51)

vitamos disse:


> Diz a lenda:
> _
> Depois deu a metade da capa ao mendigo e partiu.
> Passado algum tempo a chuva parou e apareceu no céu um lindo Sol._



Lembro-me perfeitamente na primária, a minha professora contar-nos a lenda da São Martinho. Lembro-me também de estar frio nesse dia, e de estar tempo de aguaceiros. Mas que a partir da tarde cessaram, e o sol brilhou. Até deu para irmos ao intervalo da tarde e tudo!
E todos acreditámos na lenda de São Martinho! 

No entanto, este ano, seria engraçado ver o contrário!
Sol até ao dia de São Martinho, e na tarde de dia 11/ dia 12, entrar a chuva!
Seria sem dúvida um São Martinho diferente.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2008 às 11:08)

É verdade que já houve alguns anos em que não existiu Verão de S. Martinho ... mas neste momento não me lembro ... de quais os anos !!
Mas no que diz respeito á lenda á quem diga ... que umas vezes o Verão de S. Martinho é antes e outras vezes o Verão de S. Martinho é depois (do dia 11 entenda-se)....!!!
Mas daqui a pouco eu já procuro ...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2008 às 11:20)

O Verão de S.Martinho penso que esteja associado a uma mudança dos padrões atmosféricos a nivel do hemisfério norte, das depressões começarem a descer até ás latitudes mais a sul tal como o frio chegar tambem mais a sul.

Sendo que antigamente o Verão chegava até Outubro (mês de trovoadas) e muitas vezes o frio só aparecia a partir do meio de Novembro, claro que antes de tal periodo já fazia algum frio, mas nada que tivesse a ver com o verdadeiro frio de Inverno que nos fins de Novembro já fazia...por isso penso que a expressão está certa, pois nos dias de hoje, se formos a ver, e este ano tivemos sorte, até está algum frio, mas houve outros anos que o pessoal chegou a ir para a praia


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2008 às 16:34)

Bingo ... encontrei e confirma-se aquilo que eu tinha afirmado, normalmente o Verão de S. Martinho acontece depois do dia 11 Novembro, mas tb existem anos que acontece exactamente o contrário!!
No ano de 1989 (o melhor de sempre da historia mais recente) entre os dias 28 Outubro e 10 Novembro tivemos a mesma situação anti-ciclónica que temos agora com o bloqueio completo nas nossas latitudes:

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

E depois no dia 11/12 começou o espectáculo !!


PS: Quando estiver com a minha máquina (computador) coloco as imagens !!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Nov 2008 às 22:04)

Pelo menos quanto à actualidade pode dizer-se que vêm aí alguns dias do Verão de São Martinho, mas não se aflijam que não vêm para ficar, são apenas alguns dias de sol e calor até segunda-feira. 
A partir daí começa a bela festa da chuva, com todo um conjunto de rezas meteorológicas.


----------

